# Sookie outside in NY



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Today I took Sookie outside for the first time here in NY. It's been beautiful so I've been wanting to take her out (I dont know how many saw the ones of her outside for the first time in FL). Here's how it went  :








such a cutie!









She really wasnt into it at first. When ever a car passed by she ran over to me

























She tried to get into my sandal. It both tickled and prickled









making a run for it!









Trying to climb up and hide (sorry for the crotch shots)
















peeking out from under my leg! <3









attempting to burrow under my leg :roll:

After she pooped (I almost stepped in it) I scooped her up and read my new Sookie Stackhouse novel in the sun. It was a good day


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Sookie is so pretty! She looks so happy in the pictures. I like the one where she's peeking out from under your leg. So precious!

By the way, I read the Sookie Stackhouse series, too! I'm re-reading the whole thing right now because it's been so long since I read them all, and I wanted to refresh my memory for the newest one.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Sookie is so pretty! She looks so happy in the pictures. I like the one where she's peeking out from under your leg. So precious!
> 
> By the way, I read the Sookie Stackhouse series, too! I'm re-reading the whole thing right now because it's been so long since I read them all, and I wanted to refresh my memory for the newest one.


Thank you, she's a very pretty girl! I hope she's happy :\ haha 
I just started reading the newest one. I have all of them and they're so addicting! I may have to re-read the third book before the new season starts because I read it last summer so I dont remember everything. I'm glad I know someone else who reads them!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such cute pictures!! I also loved the one where she's peeking out under your leg. And I really liked the first one as well. They were all great! I'm so glad you shared!!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

So cute! My favorite is the one where Sookie is peeking out from under your leg.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Love it! she's so cute. I read the Sookie Stackhouse novels too. I got the last one on the first day it came out. I named my hedgie to after a character from the series lol (Quinn).


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Quinn said:


> Love it! she's so cute. I read the Sookie Stackhouse novels too. I got the last one on the first day it came out. I named my hedgie to after a character from the series lol (Quinn).


oh, Quinn. Dont tell me if he comes back I havent gotten very far in the book! I wonder if he will....


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww she's so adorable! I love that little face


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the pictures, it looks like the two of you had a great day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

lpercz said:


> Thank you, she's a very pretty girl! I hope she's happy :\ haha
> I just started reading the newest one. I have all of them and they're so addicting! I may have to re-read the third book before the new season starts because I read it last summer so I dont remember everything. I'm glad I know someone else who reads them!


I only know one other person who reads them.  I was beginning to think we were the only 2 in the world! :lol: Do you read Sookie Stackhouse to your hedgehog?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww little mama's girl ^_^ SO cute!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> I only know one other person who reads them.  I was beginning to think we were the only 2 in the world! :lol: Do you read Sookie Stackhouse to your hedgehog?


My mom is the only other person I know who reads them. I know a lot of people who watch the show but thats not the same! 
If I read to Sookie she would get annoyed that I'm disturbing her beauty sleep. She's a diva. ahaha I'm so happy I know someone else now who named their hedgies after the books



shaelikestaquitos said:


> Awww little mama's girl ^_^ SO cute!


She's starting to trust me now. I didnt think she did. I've had her for a while now and she just turned 6 months (although I think she's older. I think she was older than 8 weeks when I got her and the breeder didnt say so but thats besides the point.) and she's been slowly getting better. It wasnt until we went to FL a few weeks ago and I brought her outside for the first time that i realized she trusted me. She ran over to my feet and tried to climb my leg! I was thrilled! And she stays near me. She started running away today and I called to her and she stopped. I kept making my dumb baby noises and she turned around and came back to me. I think its safe to say now that she is indeed, a mama's girl  and I love it!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's beautiful and it sounds like a great day  I love Charlaine Harris's books too and have read all of her older books too, sounds like a great way to spend a nice day


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

I just had to chime in and say I love the Sookie Stackhouse books and I have read everything Charlaine Harris has published. I work at a library in Idaho and we can't keep her books on the shelf they are so popular


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I have that same snuggle bag, with both the blue and patterned fleece! And those are some adorable shots. Very cute


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

pokybaby said:


> I just had to chime in and say I love the Sookie Stackhouse books and I have read everything Charlaine Harris has published. I work at a library in Idaho and we can't keep her books on the shelf they are so popular


They're so good! never a dull moment. I didnt intentionally name her after the books. The name just popped into my head. But I'm happy I named her Sookie because I love Sookie Stackhouse 


kelybely said:


> I have that same snuggle bag, with both the blue and patterned fleece! And those are some adorable shots. Very cute


I just got it! She isnt sure if she likes them or not. She doesnt like sleeping in them in her cage so I've been using them when I take her out. I also got one with whales (i love whales <3) thats all these cool summer-y colors  P.S. I love that picture!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah my hedgehog really isan't a fan of them. He would rather sleep under it and use it like a blanket then sleep in it. But whatever pleases him. And thank you!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

kelybely said:


> Yeah my hedgehog really isan't a fan of them. He would rather sleep under it and use it like a blanket then sleep in it. But whatever pleases him. And thank you!


She'll sleep in it if I take her out and put her in the sack and when I put her back in her cage with it but she wont sleep in it overnight. I guess she feels insecure. She'd rather sleep under her wheel which is very uncomfortable :roll:


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Lolol. Gaffers the same way. I always find him under his wheel after he's done using it


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

An absolutely beautiful little girl! Those ears!!!!!!!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

easyluckyxfreex said:


> Lolol. Gaffers the same way. I always find him under his wheel after he's done using it


I cant see how thats comfortable, and smelly! :lol: 


shetland said:


> An absolutely beautiful little girl! Those ears!!!!!!!


Thank you! She's such a cute baby girl (still under a year old but she'll always be my baby)


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

> I cant see how thats comfortable, and smelly!


Me nethier haha. I think he does it sometimes just to confuse me. Silly hedgie x)


----------

